# Sentra 2004 no throttle



## Loro (Sep 24, 2015)

I everybody i have a nissan sentra 2004 ive changed the throttlebody the accelerator pedal and he ecu. And still can wont go over 1250rpm i already reset the ecu several times and programa the throttle and cant get it to work i have codea p0435 and p0605


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0605 code indicates a possible faulty ECU or a bad harness connection to it. The P0435 code means that the vehicle's control module has detected that the three-way catalytic converter is not working properly (is not as efficient as the factory is expecting). Replacing the oxygen (O2) sensors may sometimes fix the code, but in most cases the catalytic convert needs to be replaced to fix the problem. However if the P0435 code is combined with the P0605 code, try fixing the other code first.

What was your reason for replacing the throttle body, the accelerator pedal and the ECU; that's a drastic change.


----------



## Loro (Sep 24, 2015)

it was for the same problem, i didnt have any acceleration at all and the mechanic told mi trahat it may be one of those things so i changed all from my other car its the same model but my sorprice is that all of my parts worked on the other car so i thing it may be another thing because it did come up a code dont remember the number but it says thet the ecu conector was loose


----------



## Loro (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok today ive check the wiring a ni find out that there is low voltage in the tps less than a volt on the green and pink wires i also check the continuiti on the thottle relay and the ecm do you think that a clogged cat could be the problem


----------

